# mexican red knee growth rate



## kaelanboas (Nov 15, 2009)

hi everyone

i was just wondering if i bought a mexican red knee (Brachypelma smithi) sling how big would it be in the 1st 6 months or so ?

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Around an inch, if that.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Its anyones guess really red knee's dont grow too quick it might be getting on to juvi size but its different with everyone.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

kaelanboas said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i was just wondering if i bought a mexican red knee (Brachypelma smithi) sling how big would it be in the 1st 6 months or so ?
> 
> thanks :2thumb:


About the same size? 

It won't grow to quickly and you might have to wait a few months to start seeing any of the famous colouring


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Its extremely exciting though getting them as slings and watching the colouration coming through with every molt.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

My local PS got some in last year at least 6-8 months ago . The one I recently bought is still only approx 1.5 cm LS .


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

I got a little smithi sling in november and it more than doubled in size!
I know males grow faster obviously, but would you see this faster growth rate from so early?


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

I had five of these slings from the spider shop and though they have all been kept exactly the same way the growth rate for all of them has been different. One is a coloured up juvie now (guessing it must be male because the growth was just incredible) one has a spot of orange on the knees (think that's male to) the other three are all different sizes of hairless colourless slings.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Its frustrating that males mature faster when you have male and female, normaly end up having to loan or sell the male because the females aren't even close to sexual maturaty.


----------

